# Wheel nut torque settings ducato x250 ?



## airstream

Hi,
Can anyone advise torque settings for the wheel nuts on my Ducato?
Looked through the handbook but cant see any info re this
Regards Ray


----------



## sprokit

airstream said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise torque settings for the wheel nuts on my Ducato?
> Looked through the handbook but cant see any info re this
> Regards Ray


Afternoon Ray

Having had a quick squint at Google, it appears that the torque settings haven't changed from the older models - I found the torque quoted for a Ducato X250 as being 160 Newton metres (118 lbs.ft) for the 15" wheels and 180 Newton metres (133 lbs.ft) for the 16" wheels.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Mick757

Id be interested to know what tyre fitting companies torque them at, when they have to get a three foot extension bar and jump on it to get them off again!


----------



## moblee

Thanks for your Answer Keith 

Now I'm not picking bones out of *it at all*

My daughters bought some new wheels to swap on her car & she wants me to do it......Do wheel-nuts *have* to be Torqued :? :?


----------



## sprokit

moblee said:


> Thanks for your Answer Keith
> 
> Now I'm not picking bones out of *it at all*
> 
> My daughters bought some new wheels to swap on her car & she wants me to do it......Do wheel-nuts *have* to be Torqued :? :?


Short answer "NO" - but you'd better make absolutely sure they are tightened properly.

Personally I have a "spider", from my days using 'spanners', for use on the car and an extending socket drive bar for use on the motorhome.

I've never used a torque wrench on my own vehicles when tightening up wheel nuts, just made damn sure they were tight.

It pays, if you are doing it yourself, to recheck the tightness of the wheelnuts after driving about 50 to 100 km, they can need re-seating, failing to check is usually the main cause of wheel loss. Even the tyre companies, having torqued the nuts, recommend they are rechecked after a fairly short drive (distance as above).

Back in the days before litigation and insurance companies refusing claims because....... whatever, we used to say "tighten them until they squeak", you could guarantee they were tight enough.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## airstream

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks for the help - now all torqued up 
Ray


----------

